# What Should You Feed Clownfish?



## FishieLuv (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi! 
I have four clownfish at the moment, and their diet can defenently be improved. At the moment I feed them pellets and flakes.  What else do they eat? Can you feed them plain sea food that we eat? Or do you buy it all at the pet shop frozen in ice cubes?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Mysis shrimp will work well. (They're in frozen cubes) If you give them people style sea food, make sure you boil it first to get rid of any pesky preservatives.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i feed mine, frozen Brineshrimp but anything in a frozen cube WILL work


----------

